# Ảnh lộ hàng của Sao Việt



## Xinh (28 Tháng tám 2012)

Ngọc Trinh gặp sự cố trong buổi tiệc gần đây.
Trong khi mải mê trò chuyện cười đùa với người đẹp Dương Yến Ngọc, Ngọc  Trinh cúi sâu người và vô tình để lộ miếng dán ngực silicon trong suốt.
 Tại bữa tiệc dành cho các ngôi sao Việt được tổ chức long trọng ở  Sài Gòn tối 10/1/2012, Ngọc Trinh cũng xuất hiện với tư cách khách mời  danh dự. Cùng với hàng loạt chân dài, người đẹp và hoa hậu, cô cũng mải  mê khoe dáng trong bộ váy màu da tuyệt đẹp.
 Ngọc Trinh chọn bộ váy cúp ngực hình tim màu nude được xếp ly mềm  mại sang trọng. Chiếc váy màu trung tính cùng kiểu tóc tết cầu kỳ điệu  đã khiến Ngọc Trinh thật xinh đẹp và ngọt ngào. Người mẫu nội y gây ấn  tượng đẹp trong lòng quan khách và cánh kí giả với làn da mượt mà, khuôn  mặt bầu bĩnh và nụ cười trong sáng.
 Để nổi bật và hấp dẫn hơn, người đẹp thường xuyên sử dụng kính giãn  tròng để đôi mắt được to tròn, đen láy hơn thực tế. Trong sự kiện này,  nhiều người hâm mộ còn được “sáng tỏ” nghi vấn về màu da và làn da của  Ngọc Trinh. Theo nguồn tin nhận được từ “cánh gà” của chương trình, sở  dĩ Ngọc Trinh có được làn da tuyệt đẹp như vậy là nhờ công sức chăm sóc  và giữ gìn hết sức công phu của cô.




 Chiếc váy màu trung tính cùng kiểu tóc tết cầu kỳ điệu đã khiến Ngọc Trinh
 thật xinh đẹp và ngọt ngào.




 Người mẫu nội y gây ấn tượng đẹp trong lòng quan khách và cánh kí giả
 với làn da mượt mà, khuôn mặt bầu bĩnh và nụ cười trong sáng.




 Xem chừng chiếc váy hơi rộng so với khổ người nhỏ bé của Ngọc Trinh khiến
 cô luôn phải khép tay và đứng cao lưng cẩn trọng
 Theo chia sẻ của Ngọc Trinh, cô thường xuyên tắm thuốc bắc và bôi  kem dưỡng để giữ làn da luôn trắng sáng và mịn màng. Chủ đề bí quyết có  được làn da đẹp này được Ngọc Trinh và người đẹp Dương Yến Ngọc trao đổi  rất say mê một lúc lâu. Hai đồng nghiệp đứng sát nhau và trò chuyện vui  vẻ, cười nói rôm rả. Dương Yến Ngọc tỏ ra rất ngưỡng mộ vẻ đẹp ngọc ngà  của Ngọc Trinh khiến cô khá thích thú. Và sau một tràng cười rộn rã,  Ngọc Trinh cúi sâu, thả lỏng người khiến chiếc váy trễ xuống để lộ miếng  dán ngực silicon trong suốt.
 Dường như phát hiện ngay ra sự việc, Ngọc Trinh lập tức đứng thẳng  người và cẩn thận hơn trong từng cử chỉ. Đây không phải lần đầu người  mẫu đồ lót bị lộ nội y hoặc “phụ tùng”. Trong một sự kiện cách đâu không  lâu, Ngọc Trinh cũng bị “soi rọi” chiếc áo chíp vì diện chiếc váy khoét  ngực rất sâu.




 Sau một tràng cười rộn rã, Ngọc Trinh cúi sâu, thả lỏng người khiến chiếc váy
 trễ xuống để lộ miếng dán ngực silicon trong suốt.




 Trong một sự kiện cách đâu không lâu, Ngọc Trinh cũng bị “soi rọi” chiếc
 áo chíp tiệp màu da vì diện chiếc váy khoét ngực sâu.
 Váy rộng, áo trễ, cổ khoét sâu hoặc các tư thế tạo dáng bất cẩn là  “thủ phạm” của các vụ lộ nội y đã xảy ra liên tiếp trong thời gian qua ở  làng giải trí Việt. Mới đây, chân dài Hà Anh cũng bị phát hiện để lộ  “điều bí mật” khi diện bộ váy xẻ ngang dọc và đặc biệt thiếu vải đi dự  đêm chung kết Vietnam’s Next Top Model 2011.
 Nhưng gây sốc hơn cả là hình ảnh của người đẹp trẻ Angela Phương  Trinh. Nữ ca sĩ tuổi teen đã từng khiến nhiều người sững sờ vì cách ăn  mặc táo bạo không kém gì những siêu sao phóng túng trong thời trang trên  thế giới. Phương Trinh đã ‘khoe” nguyên hai miếng dán nhũ hoa hình bông  hoa sau lớp áo thun mỏng tang màu da rất lộ liễu và phản cảm.




 Mới đây, Hà Anh cũng bị phát hiện để lộ “điều bí mật” khi diện bộ váy xẻ
 ngang dọc và đặc biệt thiếu vải đi dự đêm chung kết Việt Nam Netx Top Model 2011.




 Cô càng cố tạo dáng thì mép quần chíp ren càng lộ diện




 Phương Trinh đã ‘khoe” nguyên hai miếng dán nhũ hoa hình bông hoa sau lớp
 áo thun mỏng tang màu da rất lộ liễu và phản cảm.




 Nữ diễn viên trẻ Từ Hạnh với khuôn ngực đồ sộ vẫn cố tạo dáng trước ống kính




 Midu vô ý làm hỏng chiếc váy đẹp




 Đoan Trang hở nhũ hoa khi mặc váy xẻ ngực rất rộng




 Ngọc Anh




 Minh Thư với chiếc áo táo bạo


----------

